# Weather Bulletin



## Hick (Dec 27, 2005)

North Dakota News Bulletin 

This text is from a county emergency manager out in the western part of North Dakota state after the storm. 

Amusing, if it were not so true... 

WEATHER BULLETIN 

Up here in the Northern Plains we just recovered from a Historic event --- 

may I even say a "Weather Event" of "Biblical Proportions" --- with a 

historic blizzard of up to 24-inches of snow and winds to 50 MPH that broke trees in 

half, stranded hundreds of motorists in 

lethal snow banks, closed all roads, isolated scores of communities and cut 

power to 10's of thousands. 

FYI: George Bush did not come.... 

FEMA staged nothing.... 

No one howled for the government... 

No one even uttered an expletive on TV.... 

Jesse Jackson did not show up.... 

Nobody demanded $2,000 debit cards..... 

No one asked for a FEMA Trailer House.... 

No one looted.... 

Phil Cantori of the Weather Channel did not come.... 

And Geraldo Rivera did not move in. 

Nope, we just melted snow for water, sent out caravans to pluck people out 

of snow engulfed cars, fired up wood stoves, broke out coal oil lanterns or 

Aladdin lamps, and put on an extra layer of clothes because up here it is 'work 

or die'. We did not wait for some affirmative action government to get us 

out of a mess created by being immobilized by a welfare program that trades 

votes for 'sittin at home' checks. Even though a Category "5" blizzard of this 

scale has never fallen this early...we know it can happen and how to deal 

with it ourselves. "In my many travels, I have noticed that once one gets north 

of about 48 degrees North Latitude, 90% of the worlds social problems 

evaporate."


----------



## Hick (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.waltonandjohnson.com/blog/Battle of New Orleans.mp3


Every once in awhile I take out my calculator.....and it's amazing what you can learn with some simple division..... 

For example: Louisiana Senator, Mary Landrieu (D), is presently asking the Congress for $250 Billion to rebuild New Orleans..... 

Interesting number, what does it mean? 

Well, if you are one of the 484,674 residents of New Orleans (every man, woman, child), you each get $516, 528. 

Or, if you have one of the 188, 251 homes in New Orleans, your home gets $1, 329,787. 

Or, if you are a family of four, your family gets $2, 066,012.


----------



## skunk (Dec 27, 2005)

yes it is ridiculouse. where is all the money really going ? my future wifes family that was living with me for awhile got $2500 dollars a pieceper family for aid some border ms. and lousianna like her mother she lives in picayune ms. which is about 30 min from new oreleans she had to go without food  because of all the stores being damaged and closed . however she did have clean water to drink and bath and the only real damage she had was her roof in some spots leaking and ruining her clothes with mildew.fema told her to get insurance to pay for it . insurance did end up paying her $20,000 big ones for it . and then we got her sisters which live all the way down in gulfport ms. 2 hours from new orleans they got hit the hardest from the storm that is where the eye hit not new orleans . well they lost everything they was at a pepsie plant for shelter where her husband works. when they came home there condo was picked up and moved down the street and crumbled to the ground could you imagine that coming home to nothing at all they have 4 kids to top that one off no diapers clothes food ect,  her other sister in bilouxi ms, was also basically same way with 3 kids , i was practically begging them to come up i was going to local grocery store tacking signs up for donations for gasoline to pick them up luckily they had neighbors that had friends beat us there with tanks of gasoline on there vehicles from another state that had gas and was kind enough to give them some . well when they got here and told us there horror storys most of them went back down there within a month or so the sister that stayed with her four kids got there own apartment and fema paid them $20,000 dollars for there loses and they was well deserving of it i may add. the point being where is there $516,528 a piece there neighbors at the apartment complex lived in neworleans there are about 10 of them from there they all had there discutions about fema and the governement and they are all getting $20,000 whether they have 2 or 6 kids that is the max they are being paid besides paying apartment rent for 18 months unless you have a job already like her husband does he landed a nice job pipe fitting now fema says they will only pay based on there income .so where is the rest of the money going too?


----------



## skunk (Dec 27, 2005)

they total amount in checks at different times was $22,500 the $2500 was just quick emergency money until the fema adjustors checked out there houses to make sure they was telling the truth .


----------



## Hick (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure some of the "half mill'" each, is going toward infrastructure, levie repars, ect. But I'm also certain a huge amount of it is lining the pockets in some double-knit slacks along the line. 
"The rich get richer"..and the poor get it in the arse. 

  I know it's "old hat", but dammit! _*"250 billion"*_ dollars. It's worse than rediculous. To "rebuild" below sealevel..._again_?? It's fekkin' ignorant.
  I've had the same ***** with the costal houses in Florida for some time. I don't feel that "I" should be responsible for rebuilding a million dollar beach house that is/was obviosly prone to destruction to begin with. But they are  rebuilt, time and time again.
   I mean, I live it the mountains. I made the decision to build/live here. I _expect_ snow and cold weather. I _don't_ expect anyone to clear my driveway nore chop my wood. If I'm not prepared, I suffer the consequences.
  If you live "below" sea level....expect to get your feet wet.


----------



## skunk (Dec 28, 2005)

the only reason i can see people like that  keep rebuilding is making big profit off insurance company's. and i dont think alot of people know but it affects everyone .


----------



## Hick (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm just bitchin'..gettin' close to tax time. GRRrrrrr...


----------



## skunk (Dec 28, 2005)

lmao . but i honestly hope they treat you right . you shouldve hired you a baby sitter and went down there to make you some big bucks . buttt the only thing bad about that is the old lady talked to her brother which is coming back up here again he is leaving sat. morning is that he is a plummer and a pipefitter and been back down there for what 2 months or so now working double time everyday and staying with a friend he has nothing to spend his money on he doesnt go to restrants because of a 2 or 3 hour wait he cant get his own apartment because the last one he lived in was 6 hundred a month and now is 2500 a month so probably not a good idea he said it was like that everywhere down there .


----------

